# Solved: WinServer 2012 NIC Configuration Failures



## sandybeach2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have to set up a static IP and internet access on a new server. In the adapter's ethernet properties I set the following IPv4 properties:


use the following IP address: [ *10.1.1.4* ] & [ subnet mask *255.0.0.0 *]
use the following DNS server addresses: [ IPs for both DNS servers ]
default gateway: [ IP for default gateway ]
Confirmed those settings in "Advanced"
Results:


IPCONFIG shows the correct IP, etc. info
Reboot, and IPCONFIG is still correct and adapter settings still show correct static IP
IP & hostname are correct in DNS Forward and Reverse lookups even after reloading the zones
the adapter has connectivity on local network - I can ping other hosts on the network, and other hosts can ping me using either IP ADDRESS or HOSTNAME
but, the bad news: _*the adapter has NO*__* Internet access*_
If I go back to the adapter's ethernet properties and set "Obtain IP address Automatically" then


IPCONFIG shows a valid dynamic IP and other info info
Reboot, and IPCONFIG still shows valid IP info and adapter settings shows a valid dynamic IP
IP & hostname are correct in DNS Forward and Reverse lookups - even after reloading the zone
the adapter has connectivity on local network - I can ping other hosts on the network, and other hosts can ping me using either IP ADDRESS or HOSTNAME
_*the adapter now has Internet access*_
If I change back to static IP, I lose Internet access.
If I change back to dynamic IP, the Internet access returns

I installed a brand-new NIC and disabled the original on-board adapter. The results were exactly the same. Remove the NIC, re-enable the on-board, and the condition is the same.

I've used several different available IPs. In all cases I checked for IP conflicts.

This is a hardware server - it is not running in a virtual machine.

Most of our servers are Server 2012 R2. Some run in Virtual Machines, some are hardware. All of the 2012 R2 servers are installed from the same image. This is the only server in the enterprise that displays this behavior.

I'm out of ideas. Can anyone help?

Note: Linux is not an option here If could run this application using Linux and MySQL or Oracle, I'd be home soaking in the hot tub or slumped over in the recliner, snoozing through a good book - instead of being here, working on my vocabulary and rubbing the letters off the keyboard.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, you cannot arbitrarily set up a static ip, you must use an ip range that is on the same subnet as your default gateway. When you set to automatically get an ip address via DHCP, make note of the IP range and subnet, then change it to static but keep the same IP range and subnet. Also make sure you are not using a duplicate ip address, so keep an accurate record of static IP addresses for your servers.


----------



## sandybeach2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

All of the above were pre-install steps already done. I even had one of my junior admins look over my shoulder to make sure I wasn't missing something. We have strict naming conventions and allowed IPs for installations. If I converted a dynamic IP into a static IP, I would be violating our protocols because we have set up exclusions in DHCP to maintain some order in our enterprise. If one of my techs saw an IP from outside our designated server IP range (as would be the case with an IP converted from dynamic to static), s/he might not know it belonged to a server.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It would be much more helpful if you actually posted the IP's that you entered for DNS and the gateway and also what addresses where populated when you let it get everything DHCP.


----------



## sandybeach2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

srhoades said:


> It would be much more helpful if you actually posted the IP's that you entered for DNS and the gateway and also what addresses where populated when you let it get everything DHCP.


Static ip=10.1.1.4 (also tried .21 and .27)Gateway=10.1.1.1
DHCP Generated 10.1.1.150 
Then after ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /flushdns
Reboot

DHCP generated 10.1.1.185


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Since you didn't post it, the subnet mask and DNS that DHCP is giving out are the same 255.0.0.0 and the DNS servers?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

When you are setting up the static configuration, are you using the same DNS servers as the ones being handed out by DHCP? Is this DNS server an internal server or an external ISP server? Is it the same server you are trying to stand up?

Why are you using such a large subnet mask (/8) for your network and not subdividing it? How many hosts do you have on this network?


----------



## sandybeach2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

It turns out that the IPs I was trying to use were all taken, but were not registered in DNS. I spent a couple of hours tracking down why hosts weren't registered in DNS and found that DNS wasn't configured correctly (impossible value for TTL).

I fixed the DNS configuration and reloaded the zones. Then I used an available IP (available according to Windows' DNS). Eventually (after 3 tries) I found a truly available IP (according to Windows' DNS) and the original problem was solved.

There were some errors and IP conflicts, but I fixed those by adding/deleting A records and PTR records. After reloading the zones again, it looks clean enough that DHCP can take care of the dynamic IPs and (hopefully) the static IPs are correct. When you have 2 zones and 21 subnets, cleaning up all that mess can be a challenge.

I installed Solar Winds' IP Address Tracker (free). After a couple of scans everything - DNS, DHCP, and Solar Winds - all seem to agree. It's too bad I didn't have that earlier.

There will be problems, no doubt. But as users call the Help Desk, the techs can walk the callers through IPCONFIG RELEASE - FLUSHDNS - RENEW and the remaining problems will fade away. And I can go find that hot tub and relax. 

Of course, we're talking about Windows .... 'nuff said?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

It's good you were able to figure out the issue.

As a suggestion and getting back to my question, you really need to re-assess your IP schema. Using a large /8 address space is asking for problems.


----------

